# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAA/SEOC joint national meeting

## Diane

I'm attaching a copy of a MS Word document that will give an overview of the joint Opticians Associaiton of America/SouthEastern Opticians Conference meeting to be held in Atlanta, Georgia on July 11 - 14, 2002.  There will be 66 hours of education, featuring 18 speakers, in addition to other meetings and events.  This attachment is a short version, but should be downloadable to anyone who has MS Word.  For additional information, please contact OAA at 800-443-8997.

Diane

----------


## Diane

Sorry Guys. (How's that for northern)

The file is too large to attach, here.  Unless I can figure something else out, just e-mail me and I'll send you an attachment directly.

DianeDrake@aol.com

Diane

----------

